# 24 - Live Another Day: Jack Bauer kehrt auf den Bildschirm zurück



## MarcHatke (14. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *24 - Live Another Day: Jack Bauer kehrt auf den Bildschirm zurück* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 24 - Live Another Day: Jack Bauer kehrt auf den Bildschirm zurück


----------



## OutsiderXE (14. Mai 2013)

Eine Folge soll immernoch eine Stunde dauern, aber zwischen den Folgen können (müssen aber nicht) Stunden übersprungen werden in denen Jack zB zwischen zwei Zielen reist und die Zeit nicht mit Nebengeschichten gefüllt werden muss.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Mai 2013)

Endlich eine gute Nachricht ... Amerika Republikaner Werbung hin oder her, aber 24 war schon immer grandios. Ich weiß noch, als wir uns an einem WE bei einem Kumpel eingeschlossen haben, Cola + Pizza auf Vorrat gekauft haben und dann eine Season *am Stück* geschaut haben!  

Ich find auch die neue Serie mit Kiefer Sutherland toll, Touch ... aber gerade in der OV hat man vom 'look'n'feel' immer den Eindruck, man sieht gerade Jack Bauer, wahrscheinlich so wie beim dem Herbst den Stromberg.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich war großer Fan der Serie. Nach der miesen sechsten Staffel hatte ich sie bereits abgeschrieben, bevor mich die siebte und achte dank des erfrischend wirkenden Location-Wechsels wieder begeistern konnten. Nur das Serien-Finale hat mich alles andere als zufrieden stehen gelassen. Der Film scheint ja nun leider auf Eis gelegt. Mit einer Fortführung der Serie gebe ich mich aber auch zufrieden. 

Die Auszeit könnte der Serie tatsächlich gut getan haben. Wenn man qualitativ wieder an die frühen Staffeln anknüpfen kann und die Serie erfolgreich ist, könnte dies auch für andere Serien ein Zeichen setzen. Nach acht Staffeln ist es natürlich klar, dass Abnutzungserscheinungen auftreten und die Zuschauer langsam müde werden und das bei Serien normal. Nach einer etwas größeren Pause könnte man vielleicht doch wieder zu alter Stärke zurückfinden und die Zuschauer wieder an den Bildschirm fesseln.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt. Ich hab wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## radinger (14. Mai 2013)

Ich fand die Serie zu Beginn großartig, die ersten beiden Staffeln waren genial, danach gings leider (steil) bergab, der absolute Tiefpunkt war Staffel 6. Der zweistündige Film und die ersten paar Stunden von Staffel 7 fand ich wieder ganz gut gelungen, der Rest war dann aber wieder zum Vergessen, ich war froh, dass nach Staffel 8 Schluss war.

Daher erwarte ich von einer Fortsetzung nicht allzu viel, aber vielleicht werde ich ja auch positiv überrascht. Auf Fan-Bewertungen werde ich mich allerdings nicht mehr verlassen, bevor ich eine DVD-Box kaufe, damit bin ich erst kürzlich bei "Prison Break" ziemlich auf die Schnauze gefallen.


----------



## UthaSnake (14. Mai 2013)

yeah yeah yeah!!!!!!!!!!!
SEHR COOL


----------



## UthaSnake (14. Mai 2013)

radinger schrieb:


> Ich fand die Serie zu Beginn großartig, die ersten beiden Staffeln waren genial, danach gings leider (steil) bergab, der absolute Tiefpunkt war Staffel 6. Der zweistündige Film und die ersten paar Stunden von Staffel 7 fand ich wieder ganz gut gelungen, der Rest war dann aber wieder zum Vergessen, ich war froh, dass nach Staffel 8 Schluss war.
> 
> Daher erwarte ich von einer Fortsetzung nicht allzu viel, aber vielleicht werde ich ja auch positiv überrascht. Auf Fan-Bewertungen werde ich mich allerdings nicht mehr verlassen, bevor ich eine DVD-Box kaufe, damit bin ich erst kürzlich bei "Prison Break" ziemlich auf die Schnauze gefallen.


 
Wenn du nach Season 2 alles "steil bergab" fandest, wieso hast du es denn bis (und einschließelich) die 6 Staffel geschaut?  
Und Prison Break.. nun Staffel  1 war grandios und 2 war auch noch sehr spannend    3 war dann ein bisschen... naja 1 mit weniger Budget hatte ich das Gefühl und die vierte hatte zwar nen interessanten Ansatz, aber leider wirkte es doch arg in die Länge gezogen...

...und auf FAN-Bewertungen würd ich NIE was geben... denn FANS sind oft unkritisch und finden alles gut 
Ein CoD kauft man sich auch nicht weil der FAN sagt es ist gut


----------



## radinger (15. Mai 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Wenn du nach Season 2 alles "steil bergab" fandest, wieso hast du es denn bis (und einschließelich) die 6 Staffel geschaut?



Staffel 3 war, so weit ich mich erinnere, auch noch ganz gut, danache wurde es halt immer unglaubwürdiger mit immer mehr wendungen und logiklöchern. Warum ich trotzdem alle staffeln gekauft und geschaut habe? Ich hatte immer die hoffnung, dass sie vielleicht doch wieder mal eine gute staffel abliefern, zum schluss hab ich mich auch gar nicht mehr über den blödsinn geärgert, sondern mich köstlich amüsiert. Bei den besonders "dramatischen" momenten bin dann halt nicht mehr, wie bei den ersten staffeln, unter hochspannung gebannt vor dem fernseher gesessen, sondern habe laut vor mich hin gelacht  Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach ein wenig masochistisch veranlagt 



UthaSnake schrieb:


> Und Prison Break.. nun Staffel  1 war grandios und 2 war auch noch sehr spannend    3 war dann ein bisschen... naja 1 mit weniger Budget hatte ich das Gefühl und die vierte hatte zwar nen interessanten Ansatz, aber leider wirkte es doch arg in die Länge gezogen...
> 
> ...und auf FAN-Bewertungen würd ich NIE was geben... denn FANS sind oft unkritisch und finden alles gut
> Ein CoD kauft man sich auch nicht weil der FAN sagt es ist gut



Die Grundidee von Prison Break (staffel 1) finde ich ja großartig, auch die ersten folgen waren noch super, danach gabs aber in jeder folge zu viele logiklöcher, saudämliche entscheidungen der charaktere und unglaubliche zufälle. Ich bin jetzt am Ende von staffel 2 und frage mich, wie es noch schlechter werden kann 
Da ich leider die Komplettbox gekauft habe, werde ich mir auch noch den rest geben, wie man staffel 2 an besagten unzulänglichkeiten noch "toppen" kann, interessiert mich nämlich jetzt schon noch 

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche serien, die auf spannung und einer fortlaufenden handlung basieren, einfach nicht für das übliche produktionsschema, bei dem die einzelnen folgen erst nach und nach wärend der staffelproduktion, teilweise auch von unterschiedlichen autoren, geschrieben werden, geeignet.


----------



## MICHI123 (15. Mai 2013)

Hammer


----------



## MrFob (15. Mai 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Ich war großer Fan der Serie. Nach der miesen sechsten Staffel hatte ich sie bereits abgeschrieben, bevor mich die siebte und achte dank des erfrischend wirkenden Location-Wechsels wieder begeistern konnten. Nur das Serien-Finale hat mich alles andere als zufrieden stehen gelassen. Der Film scheint ja nun leider auf Eis gelegt. Mit einer Fortführung der Serie gebe ich mich aber auch zufrieden.
> 
> Die Auszeit könnte der Serie tatsächlich gut getan haben. Wenn man qualitativ wieder an die frühen Staffeln anknüpfen kann und die Serie erfolgreich ist, könnte dies auch für andere Serien ein Zeichen setzen. Nach acht Staffeln ist es natürlich klar, dass Abnutzungserscheinungen auftreten und die Zuschauer langsam müde werden und das bei Serien normal. Nach einer etwas größeren Pause könnte man vielleicht doch wieder zu alter Stärke zurückfinden und die Zuschauer wieder an den Bildschirm fesseln.
> 
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt. Ich hab wieder Bock drauf.



Stimme dir zum Grossteil zu. Auch wenn fuer mich Staffel 4 die schlechteste war (dicht gefolgt von Staffel 6). Der Location Wechsel nach NYC war definitiv ein guter Schritt. Allerdings traten gegen Ende der achten Staffel schon wieder Ermuedungserscheinungen auf (schon vor dem mMn grottenschlechtem Finale).

Wir werden sehen was doe Fortsetzung bringt. Vielleicht ist es gar keine schlechte Idee sich nach all der Zeit vom Echtzeit-Format zu verabschieden (auch wenn es gerade in der ersten Staffel einfach genial war). Mehr als eine letzte Mini-Serie wuerde ich aber nicht machen. Gebt dem Spektakel ein ordentliches und definitives Ende und gut is.


----------



## Worrel (15. Mai 2013)

Ich hab 24 nur bis zur 6. Staffel verfolgt - da wurde mir das langsam zuviel mit "Drogensucht in max 2 Stunden heilen", "Die ganze Staffel lang rumeiern, nur um dann am Ende endlich Farbe zu bekennen, weil die 24 Folgen bald zuende sind" & Co


----------



## LordCrash (16. Mai 2013)

OMG, kuckt den Trash tatsächlich noch jemand???


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> OMG, kuckt den Trash tatsächlich noch jemand???


 

Du hast dir zur Aufgabe gemacht, dieses Forum mit negativen Kommentaren zu pflastern, kann das sein?  

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten und es gibt deutlich schlechtere Serien als eben 24.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2013)

Für mich schon zu spät, um noch nachtäglich auf den 24-Zug aufzusspringen. Habe damals kein Interesse daran gezeigt, da wird auch ein Comeback von Jack Bauer nichts dran ändern.

Ich mochte Sutherland immer noch lieber in Schurken-Rollen, und davon gabs ja reichlich, von den 80ern bis in die 2000er.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du hast dir zur Aufgabe gemacht, dieses Forum mit negativen Kommentaren zu pflastern, kann das sein?


 Nein, nein, er hat eben in einem frischen Thread lobende Worte über "Assassins Creed 3" fallen lassen. Ich bin Zeuge !!!


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2013)

Sonderlich sympathisch ist auch Jack Bauer nicht ... d.h. aus Sicht von Terroristen dürfte Kiefer Sutherland hier auch eine Schurkenrolle zugefallen sein!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sonderlich sympathisch ist auch Jack Bauer nicht ... d.h. aus Sicht von Terroristen dürfte Kiefer Sutherland hier auch eine Schurkenrolle zugefallen sein!


 Ach, für die sind doch alle Amis böse...


----------

